# size and feelings of inadequacy



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Was planning on doing some tuna fishing out of Venice inabout two weeksand was sorting through my tackle box doing inventorywhen Ibegan wondering if the hooks I currently have will get the job done. I have a bucket full of 7/0 through 12/0 size circle hooks of various grades and brands. 

Was wondering what is the recommended size for chunking?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alanbarck (2/4/2008)*Was planning on doing some tuna fishing out of Venice inabout two weeksand was sorting through my tackle box doing inventorywhen Ibegan wondering if the hooks I currently have will get the job done. I have a bucket full of 7/0 through 12/0 size circle hooks of various grades and brands.
> 
> Was wondering what is the recommended size for chunking?


I use between 10 to 13 Circle, Just burry the whole hook. Maybe someone has the ideal size, and will post.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Does the hook color matter? I have heard some people swear by the red colored Owner or Eagle Claw hooks. The ones I have been using are just the plain silver Mustad brand.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

red is one of the first colors to fade under water, so i dont think it will really matter. when it's buried in the meat you cant see it anyway. 7/0 to 11/0 circles. what you have sounds fine, just make sure they are strong.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BuckWild (2/5/2008)*red is one of the first colors to fade under water, so i dont think it will really matter.




But red doesn't disappear, it turns black...


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chasin' Tales (2/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *BuckWild (2/5/2008)*red is one of the first colors to fade under water, so i dont think it will really matter.
> ...


On my last 40 dives this year I have yet to see a "black" red snapper? Blood is green underwater. Dont know where you get the black from.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

8/0 Gorilla hook.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Chasin' Tales (2/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *BuckWild (2/5/2008)*red is one of the first colors to fade under water, so i dont think it will really matter.
> ...


I've been diving and shooting red snapper and they turn silver/gray. No such thing as black. But one thing is for sure they don't dissapear as the products suggest.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (2/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Chasin' Tales (2/5/2008)*
> ...




agreed, the bleeding hook is one of the most misleading products out there. just a way for them to try to make their product look better.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

So it looks like 7/0 to 12/0 will be fine. 

I have noticed that the hook size between manufacturers tends to differ quite a bit. I have some 10/0 Mustad circle hooks that are just a little biggerthan a quarter but are made of about #10 AWG wire wereas the 7/0 eagle claw circle hooks are the size of a half dollar but are made of about #14 AWG wire. Is there any reliable way to relate the /0 size of a hook to actual size?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alanbarck (2/5/2008)*So it looks like 7/0 to 12/0 will be fine.
> 
> I have noticed that the hook size between manufacturers tends to differ quite a bit. I have some 10/0 Mustad circle hooks that are just a little biggerthan a quarter but are made of about #10 AWG wire wereas the 7/0 eagle claw circle hooks are the size of a half dollar but are made of about #14 AWG wire. Is there any reliable way to relate the /0 size of a hook to actual size?




not really. all manufacturers are somewhat different. for what you want to do, i would say a fat nickel to a quarter size circle. just make sure they are not wire hooks. use the beefier xx (heavy duty)ones.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

The 10/0 and 12/0 Mustad's that I've got are for sure the stoutones. When I said "wire" I was trying to convey the diameter of the shank in terms ofsomething I'm familiar with. I appreciate ya'lls advice.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

a couple that I've used over there at the recommendation of some of the local capt's were the Frenzy 7/0 circle in both red and blueand the VMC tuna tamers. Both have worked very well and never needed bigger.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (2/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *alanbarck (2/4/2008)*Was planning on doing some tuna fishing out of Venice inabout two weeksand was sorting through my tackle box doing inventorywhen Ibegan wondering if the hooks I currently have will get the job done. I have a bucket full of 7/0 through 12/0 size circle hooks of various grades and brands.
> ...




No wonder you've nevercaught any tuna, Ron. He's looking for YFT, not bluefin!



6-8/0 are usually about right. Bring various thicknesses of hooks so the weight will allow you to bury the hook while controlling how fast your chunks sink.



FYI, a 11/0 or 12/0 circle hook is the size we use for bridling live 5-10# tuna for bait for marlin.


----------

